
The Personal Software Process (2000) [pdf] - Tomte
https://resources.sei.cmu.edu/asset_files/TechnicalReport/2000_005_001_13751.pdf
======
bediger4000
I will acknowledge a grudge against all things SMM up front, but this thing
should be scorned.

If "PSP(SM)" is so great, what software did Watts Humphrey (the author)
produce? Yes, I understand Humphrey died in 2010, but people put out GPL
software even back then, and it has survived to the present day.

The other outstanding problem with PSP is that "quality" is never defined.
Without a definition, "quality" cannot be measured, and the PSP is cargo cult
ritual. If you think about it for 30 minutes or so, you can come up with some
aspects of "quality", but some will be in tension with others: speed-to-market
is certainly in tension with "bug-free", for example. There's no way to
resolve this tension in PSP, so it's pretty much useless.

The closest I found to what "quality" means in the first chapter of the
document is: "When engineers use the PSP, the recommended process goal is to
produce zero-defect products on schedule and within planned costs."

Zero-defect and on schedule. Wonderful. Let's take all the fun out of a job by
trying to reduce it to chickens pecking on bells. Also, probably not possible.
See:
[http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html](http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html)

